# Elbow Dysplasia. (Left & Right)



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you post the radiographs?

If he has ED you will want to keep him lean, for sure- and swim him whenever you can- 
but he is also the prime age to have panosteitis so I would be curious to see the radiographs.

And actually, if they are positioned correctly, it would be worth the $25 or so to get OFA's prelim opinion.
You will want to use glucosamine, chondroitin for him. And his sire and dam- do they have elbow clearances?


----------



## James Fernandez (Oct 10, 2018)

I can post the radiographs in a few days when I get them back from the vet. As for the parents I am not sure but I can check with the breeder. 
Looking into places for him to swim in the area as well as working on his weight and diet to keep him slimmer. 
I have him taking cosequin right now but will look to add those as well. 
Thank you for the advice. Will post more in the coming days


----------



## James Fernandez (Oct 10, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Can you post the radiographs?
> 
> If he has ED you will want to keep him lean, for sure- and swim him whenever you can-
> but he is also the prime age to have panosteitis so I would be curious to see the radiographs.
> ...


What do you mean by $25 for OFAs prelim opinion? 
I’m not concerned about money as I’ll spare no expense to make sure Walt is a happy healthy pup. Just new to this and want to be sure I’m doing the right thing and taking the right paths.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.ofa.org/diseases/elbow-dysplasia the application is at the bottom in an orange rectangle- fill that out, and have your vet send the radiographs in to OFA. Elbow eval is $35. It would be worth the money to have a boarded ortho look at them and make an official diagnosis. If you want it to be posted on OFA you should check the 'release abnormal results' box.


----------



## James Fernandez (Oct 10, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> https://www.ofa.org/diseases/elbow-dysplasia the application is at the bottom in an orange rectangle- fill that out, and have your vet send the radiographs in to OFA. Elbow eval is $35. It would be worth the money to have a boarded ortho look at them and make an official diagnosis. If you want it to be posted on OFA you should check the 'release abnormal results' box.


We got the results back from the radiologist and it stated no abnormalities in any extremities. 
Walt is now nearly a year old and still walks slowly and limps a bit when he gets up from off the ground. He doesn’t seem to use his back legs to jump or get up, not sure what that’s about. Becarof the tile flooring throughout the house he has difficulty getting up from laying on the floor. Any thoughts?


----------



## Susy (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello, I’m so sorry to hear of Walt’s dysplasia. We have an almost eleven month old who was diagnosed with hip dysplasia after my son took him for a run and started to limp that night. He had been fine prior to that. We took him to the vet the next day and the xrays confirmed his diagnosis. He put Mickey on a anti inflammatory and changed his food to prescription dog food. Also a daily supplement. Mickey loves his new food! It called JT Hills Joint Care . We read the reviews and they were great. Anyway, Mickey seems back to normal! The supplement is MovoFlex soft chews. Good luck with Walt, I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a 7 month old puppy with bilateral fragmented coronoid process elbow dysplasia Grade 3 . I went ahead with surgery, and it was immensely successful. She is still going strong at 11 years old.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

James Fernandez said:


> We got the results back from the radiologist and it stated no abnormalities in any extremities.
> Walt is now nearly a year old and still walks slowly and limps a bit when he gets up from off the ground. He doesn’t seem to use his back legs to jump or get up, not sure what that’s about. Becarof the tile flooring throughout the house he has difficulty getting up from laying on the floor. Any thoughts?


FCP (fragmented coronoid process) is very hard to see on radiographs- usually a CT will show it. If I had a dog I suspected ED in (regardless of what the radiograph shows, since that doesn't show ALL ED) and did not want to spend the $$ on being certain through better imaging, I would use joint supplements, low dose vit C, and get a lot of runners/rugs for those slippery floors which are not good for dogs even with non-painful lives. Make it easier for him to get traction. Keep his nails super short, so that his pads can do their job - if you hear nails clicking, the nails are too long by far... and do look at the femurs on the radiograph. If there are whitish streaks there, it may be pano.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

If x-rays are normal for ED this sounds a lot like Panosteitis. I have an 8 month old going through it now. Thankfully my guy seems to be improving quickly. From my understanding it can be hard to diagnose. At our first visit he was diagnosed with a sprain to the right paw. We did x-rays at our first visit and they were completely normal. I won't go through everything, but suffice it to say after several sets of x-rays and having our vet and a specialist look at it we were diagnosed with Pano. Pano could explain the rear end issue as well. It would be worth your time to read about it. The positive side to it is it's not a life long issue. We have been restricting activity for the last 5-6 weeks, giving cosequin ds plus MSM and vitamin C. Our diagnosis really came after them examining the long bones in the front legs. When the vet squeezed on either front leg bone our puppy would wince. He's really just limped on the front right though. He had one day that he acted as though his right rear was sore. It is a strange thing navigate through. One of the vets in our practice specializes in field dogs and we were fortunate that he did a second set of x-rays after a few weeks and noticed a very subtle change indicating Pano. We are repeating x-rays again in another week to track progression. I am happy to say his hips and elbows look great. I was scared to death when he suddenly developed a limp that just wasn't going away. I'm now trying to figure out when it's safe to resume activity?? We've had no limp at all for about 10 days. I still watch every step he takes...

Hope he recovers quickly from whatever it is.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My eight year old Golden was just diagnosed with it and probably needs elbow replacement. The vet told me to start giving him TRP - Tri-Cox Soft Chews -- two a day. These are the ingredients:

UC-II® is a patented collagen extract that helps support the normal function of the immune system within the joint.

Boswellia Extract and Omega-3 Fatty Acids helps support a normal inflammatory response which may help relieve occasional joint stiffness.

Astaxanthin is an antioxidant that is 6,000 times more potent than vitamin C. Antioxidants help remove damaging free radicals that attack healthy cells.

Glucosamine and MSM are building blocks for synovial fluid, cartilage and connective tissues.

Creatine helps maintain muscle mass.

Bromelain helps maintain normal healing process in joint and muscles.



Good luck. I hope Walt is okay. When my Golden starts slipping on the hardwoods or tile, it's usually because I need to trim his paw pads.


----------



## Kelly Eidel Fultineer (Dec 19, 2018)

It is encouraging to see your post. Our 7 month old Dakota has been diagnosed with Elbow Dysplasia in both elbows. We are going to have the surgery on April 9th. I am beyond anxious and nervous but feel we have to do it to give him relief. If you have a chance would you be able to let me know how the recovery was? Thank you so very much.


----------



## James Fernandez (Oct 10, 2018)

Kelly Eidel Fultineer said:


> It is encouraging to see your post. Our 7 month old Dakota has been diagnosed with Elbow Dysplasia in both elbows. We are going to have the surgery on April 9th. I am beyond anxious and nervous but feel we have to do it to give him relief. If you have a chance would you be able to let me know how the recovery was? Thank you so very much.


Hello,
I apologize for the late response but I don’t always check my emails. 
Our vet encouraged us to send his x rays to a radiologist and his results came back with no abnormalities, he ended up having some form of thing that he grew out of. He’s 15 months old now and has been moving better as time goes on, he did gain some weight due to relaxing and not putting too much stress as he grows out of it. 
My suggestion is to spend the $50-100 extra to have a radiologist look at Dakotas x rays unless you already have done that. 
Your post did say your surgery is scheduled quite soon. I hope all goes well for your pup and you all. 
Keep us posted please.


----------

